# Differance G/O and Bed & Breakfast



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

Not trying to start a war just want some info have been hunting in ND. for 15 years as NR and staying in motels . But have a son coming home on leave from the sand box ,and wanted to give him a treet so have been thinking of staying at a hunting lodge or a B&B. Will not be paying a guide still will be working for the birds in the fields like i always have but would like to know how the people on this site feel about the idea of staying at one of these places dont want to anger the locals i know . But would like to let my son have a good R&R . Have all my own gear for field hunting .
Thanks 
:beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Irish

I don't think that kind of question should anger "the locals" at all....

You are looking at giving your son a treat and isn't something you do very often.... that kind of special trip is something we all strive to show our families once in awhile. Although you have been coming here long enough, you should now have an idea where you can stay cheaper, know where the good 'eatin joints are, or you could just have a back of the truck bed BBQ outside the hotel...

Stay at a good bed & breakfast and show him a good time if adds a bit of a new twist to your trip.

Good Luck to you :beer:

Ryan


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

Well thanks for the honest answer ,seems like alot on this site dont realy like this idea from reading the post about such things . Just wanted to find out how some felt abou it .Good luck hunting !


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Heck, who cares if a few locals get mad! This is just a discussion forum and nobody will throw a punch that will cause physical harm. Do what you have to do and enjoy the NODAK outdoors. Heaven forbid if someone on this forum disagrees!!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Irish,

Having done my own sand box time, I'd just like to say YOU ROCK. Find a place in the area you plan to hunt and who cares what us locals think. Where do you plan to hunt? Given an area, some folks may have some specific ideas on places. :beer:


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

Most of the time go in the Devils Lake area mostly north of town . We normaly stay eather at Woodlands or one of the motels in town .But since this was his third trip to Bagdad i just want to do somthing specal for him also my yonger is going to come, and he dosent know about that .So all in all it should be a good time the 3 of us havent hunted together in about five years ! And your right any ideas would be just fine .Oh and thanks but i Dont realy ROCK my sons do they are MY HERO`S

Thanks


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Where is he currently stationed? What's his MOS? Have you told him about signing up for Nodak Outdoors? :wink:

Ryan


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

A B&B is just a fancy hotel, or the basement of some old lady's house. How that can be equated to a guide is beyond me.


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

I guess i was just trying to avoid the whole guide thing. I think the handshake hunt is the only way to go . Did not want this to go down the debate path . Needed some info .
Thanks


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Have a great time! If you end up down in the Bismarck area I'd be glad to show you some birds if I'm around.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Irish,

Wish I knew a place around Devils Lake. Sorry. Someone on here should be able to help out though... :wink:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

njsimonson said:


> A B&B is just a fancy hotel, or the basement of some old lady's house. How that can be equated to a guide is beyond me.


Nick, According to the boys at the Game and Fish, if you charge people to stay and "assist them in anyway" you are required to get an outfitters license. I'm not saying I agree with this but this is the policy they have.

Many moons ago when you were a lad I fixed up a place to rent to hunters. I also have property on which they can hunt. I called the game and fish because the last thing I wanted to do was have them against me. They informed me I would need an outfitters license, which involved having the insurance requirements, and CPR and first aid. I had none, I asked what could be done, and I disagreed. Sometime later AG Heidi sent us a 8 page report which basically said. As long as I do this on my property I would be exempt, however I could not assist in any way.

Since that time I have become licensed although I generally operate only on the property I own or lease for ag purposes. The problem I have here is that I am a licensed outfittter,lodging establishment, and pay sales tax on those lodging here. Problem I have with mom renting her basement out is what happens when the fire hits someday. I see people renting houses out that are basically filling the houses with beds. Where is the fire marshall on this. I like Curty are inspected, and carry a ton of insurance, but what about these other people? I don't understand the logic on this site at all. The people here endorse people renting out houses. Yet they despise people such as myself that are law abiding. They want caps yet they endorse house rentals? In my town like others we have x amount of rooms that are legal. There is your cap, yet on this site they want more homes and you also get more hunters.

Another example, Field Hunter, and djleye are good friends and they go and rent a house. I have no idea if its "legal " or not. For a little more money they could come to my place. Not only you will a much more deluxe accomodations but you get land to hunt on. But I am damned because you feel I'm selling wildlife. I just don't understand the logic of some on this site.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

G/O... Dont forget the annual inspections from the Health Dept, Oh and the random inspections from the insurance company.
They can really make you spend money if they want to.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

irish said:


> Not trying to start a war just want some info have been hunting in ND. for 15 years as NR and staying in motels . but would like to know how the people on this site feel about the idea of staying at one of these places dont want to anger the locals i know . But would like to let my son have a good R&R .
> 
> :beer:


Irish, I doubt you will make anyone angry, Some people stay at motels, some at campgrounds, some at B&B's or lodges. If you cant find a place in the area your headed, Call some of the bigger motels sometimes they will have a suite with a kitchen, bedrooms, ect. ect. 
Good Luck to Ya !!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

curty said:


> G/O... Dont forget the annual inspections from the Health Dept, Oh and the random inspections from the insurance company.
> They can really make you spend money if they want to.


Tell me about it!!!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

G/O,
Those local people are only selling access to the house. They aren't selling lodging. :lol:


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

gandergrinder said:


> G/O,
> Those local people are only selling access to the house. They aren't selling lodging. :lol:


Oh, that's gotta sting...
:beer:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, the bottom line is that a properly licenced bed and breakfast, gas station, sporting good store,motel, hotel, hospital tire store, or any other legal business that could remotely construed as "aiding and abetting" non resident hunters should not be thrown in the same argument as guiding and outfitting. That's a seperate thing that gets tossed around here on its own merits. 
As far as I'm concerned, ANY buisiness, including guiding/outfitting that is legally licenced and following the law is just fine with me. If someone doesn't like tire stores, guides, bed and breakfasts, licensed guides, motels, Wal Marts or any other darned thing, then go to the legislature and have the law changed and have them outlawed. But at least be civil on websites when non residents (hunters, tourists, fishermen, rodeo cowboys or any other guest of the state inquire! 
I'm an old relic, but when I was a kid I was always taught to be civil to others............and to follow the law.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

gandergrinder said:


> G/O,
> Those local people are only selling access to the house. They aren't selling lodging. :lol:


LMAO! :beer:

Ohh the irony...

Ryan


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Habitat Hugger said:


> then go to the legislature and have the law changed and have them outlawed.


HH

Legislation follows education. What we do on forums like this is educate the countless silent readers about how detrimental the G/O's are for the long term prospects of the sport, the tradition, the state, the wildlife, the american way of life. Of course, the G/O's oblige us at every opportunity... The problem is always $$$. If prostitution weren't illegal now, there is absolutely no chance it would be outlawed now. With G/O - there is still a chance...

M.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Just got home chalk one up for GG :beer:

Yep no sense getting excited about this until there is a fire and we loose a couple people.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh yes, I agree 100% that legislation follows education! Absolutely ! But my point is simply that when the "education" in some of these forums gets too negative, rude and nasty, that a lot of responsible people that would be on our side get totally turned off and either lose interest (like a number of my friends) or worse still, go the other way and say "if these are examples of the guys we are supposed to support, to heck will it cause they don't deserve support and if anything, I'd support the other side!" I personally know of a couple of very responsible and probably influential outdoorspeople with that very attitude. 
That's why I'm continually harping to keep the rudeness, the anger, and nastiness down! Seriously! 
It's one thing to continually complain and be nasty and rude, and ANOTHER THING to be constructive, upbeat and suggest possible progressive change, even incuding some compromise on some issues.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

> Yep no sense getting excited about this until there is a fire and we loose a couple people.


I agree. No sense in being worried about the future of hunting until we can't do it anymore. :wink:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

> Oh yes, I agree 100% that legislation follows education! Absolutely ! But my point is simply that when the "education" in some of these forums gets too negative, rude and nasty, that a lot of responsible people that would be on our side get totally turned off and either lose interest (like a number of my friends) or worse still, go the other way and say "if these are examples of the guys we are supposed to support, to heck will it cause they don't deserve support and if anything, I'd support the other side!" I personally know of a couple of very responsible and probably influential outdoorspeople with that very attitude.
> That's why I'm continually harping to keep the rudeness, the anger, and nastiness down! Seriously!
> It's one thing to continually complain and be nasty and rude, and ANOTHER THING to be constructive, upbeat and suggest possible progressive change, even incuding some compromise on some issues.


HH,
While I agree that there are times to be happy and see the world through rose colored glasses. There are also times that people have to see the world as it is. Not everyone is going to be friendly all the time. Human nature doesn't allow people to control themselves all the time. These issues are emotional to some people but that isn't a bad thing. Emotion drives people to do things they never would or could have otherwise.

What is important, is that people think through the ideas clearly. If you called me an azzhole and had a really well thought out idea. I may not like you on a personal level but I would support you because your argument is logical.

You say that you have friends who are turned off by all of this. That may be true but ask them to really think about the issue. What are the merits of the issue based on clear thinking. If someone is rude and arrogant that may mean they have a flawed character but it doesn't necessarily make them wrong. Ask them to seperate the two.

We will always have people who do things that are irresponsible but that doesn't mean the rest of us should dissengage because we are frustrated. That, in my opinion, is a cop-out.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> If someone is rude and arrogant that may mean they have a flawed character but it doesn't necessarily make them wrong. Ask them to seperate the two.


Could you please do that GG!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

G/O,
Are we talking about you or me?

I think you are a nice guy but your logic is flawed. I'm sure my logic is sound but I have a character problem.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Quote "We will always have people who do things that are irresponsible but that doesn't mean the rest of us should dissengage because we are frustrated. That, in my opinion, is a cop-out."

See, I agree with you again! But we should all try to weed out and stop and eliminate from our ranks those who are irresponsible, like poachers, law breakers, etc!! (even you have to agree with me there!)

Similarly, we should all try to weed out or otherwise dissuade those who are too bitter, full of hate (to NR's, OUS's, G?O's, alleged 'rich' or 'rich city' people) vile mean and rude, so the rest of us good guys don't get thrown in with the whiners and beetchers who cause us all to lose credibility with those who really care and those who would otherwise be influential for our cause! We wouldn't allow poachers or other lawbreakers to tarnish our image, so why do we allow vile negative rudeness that does the same darned thing!??! I can never understand that! Seems a double standard to an old relic like me...

All I'm saying is that as responsible sportspeople, we can't afford to lose those people, our excellent allies, by going way overboard the other way and turning them off, especially when nothing positive ever comes from going too far overboard. Just trying to caution people about this very real danger!
It's a slippery slope when a disagreement blends into a dislike, then blends into total hatred and all that entails! No point in this! All you do is lose support of a lot of good people! Why shoot ourselves in the foot? feet? 
If you cannot understand this, then continue to burn your bridges behind you with a swath of rudeness, hate and mean spiritness and continuous year round rude, mean sounding off, name calling and continuous complaining and stirring up each other on these websites , rather than intelligent discussion and agreeing to disagree with others. Then wonder where all your allies are when the legislature meets next year??!!?? Worse still, wonder why there are so many good responsible people up there at least partially on the other side! Sometimes even I wonder "which one is really the 'Dark Side'?"

Enough said by me - what I said will be water off a ducks back but hopefully give pause to even one or two readers before posting the next round of G?O, NR's/ OOS's/ "rich city folk" toxicity. 
Duck season starts tomorrow and it looks like great duck weather for those inclined! Wear your gore-tex!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

GG, funny how we feel the same about each other. As you know I'm the one who is right :beer:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

G/O I didn't read everything.. But why don't you hook him up..


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Well, it looks like your thread has done just what you didn't want it to do. :roll:

I could not find a B&B in the Devils Lake area, closest I could come up with is in Carrington, about 57/58 miles south.

Blue Swan Bed & Breakfast 
629 Second Street North, 
Carrington, ND 58421, 
Phone: 1-701-652-3978

A nice place near Medina, even further away at about 130 miles, but right in the heart of the prairie pot hole region

Chase Lake Country Inn
2967 56th Avenue S.E.
Medina ND 58467
Phone: 1-701-486-3502

And one near Jamestown, about 100 miles from Devils Lake.

Country Charm Bed & Breakfast 
7717 35th St. SE, 
Jamestown, ND 58401, 
Phone: 1-701-251-1372

Good Luck and tell your son THANK YOU!!! for his service.

huntin1


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

Well thanks for the tips huntin1 that is realy what i wanted . Not the fight it turned into(hes seen enough of that this is his 3rd time in the sand box) the info you gave will be put to good use and i will tell my son thanks from you and the others. Iam going to pick him up from the flight from Ger. in about an hour . Then he gets to spend some time with fam,then off to gods country . Iam going to let him read over this so he can see that people still care about our troops .


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Irish from one troop to another if you cant find any place to stay I have a ton of room at my place in Minot. I know it is not the prime duck hunting spot. But you and your son are always welcome. Just shoot me a PM


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks to all that offerd its great to know that so many care , Paying for it wasnt the problem just wanted some info . Thanks to all and i might take some up on the offersthe next time .
:beer:


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

The trip went great ! Shot enough birds saw tons but as all said not much water . Thats ok though we hunt fields ,did not see many other hunters only ran into two guys on wednesday they were from Virgina, and wanted to know if they could go down by the water and hunt in a posted field ( we had land owner ok ) we nicely explaned why they could not . And they said that when they asked for the ok to hunt water they were turned down by many local farmers. Mabey they will figure it out ? Also my son got his first crane so did my youngest dog the dogs were in great form all and all it was a great trip .. Thanks again to all that gave me ideas and help it was a trip that will stay in the memeroy banks for ever and will be brought out with a smile and a mist in my eyes .

So to all good hunting Irish 
:beer:


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

I went back in my spare time and read over this thread something came to mind . In all my years going to ND. I have never met anyone that wasnt very nice and also willing to help someone out even if i were a NR. I have made a list of the people who pm me about hunting / and staying with them and i will let you know when iam out to ND next so i can thank you in person ! To give an update talked to my son this am and he says it looks like he will be out of the sand box in FEB. and is trying to get sent to Grand Forks if that happens ill be out there as much as i can . He has been deployed most of the last six years and the wife and i need to spend time with him . So all he has to do is make it out of a war zone and get sent to ND not to much to ask for (LOL).

And Many Thanks Irish


----------

